# Dual nationality and passport question.



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I have established I have dual nationality. Although residing in the UK at the moment and hold a UK passport, I am able to get my Canadian one with not too much hassle. 

What I want to ask is...can I go to Canada on my UK passport. Get my Canadian passport reissued while there and then just remain in the country. I know I can apply for it here but I'm looking at all options at the moment. I don't want to be doing anything I shouldn't or cause myself more hassle and stress.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't think of any valid reason you can't do that. You should enter Canada as a visitor for say 6 months, and apply for/receive your passport during that time. I don't think you can work without solid evidence you are a citizen. Without the evidence you cannot get healthcare and other benefits.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I can't think of any valid reason you can't do that. You should enter Canada as a visitor for say 6 months, and apply for/receive your passport during that time. I don't think you can work without solid evidence you are a citizen. Without the evidence you cannot get healthcare and other benefits.


Thank you. I would assume I would not get health benefits until I prove I am a citizen. And the application doesn't look to take long. I also would have family to help to start me off so I am not needing to be rushing to get a apartment etc


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd recommend getting your passport issued in Canada... it's faster (about a week's turn around time, give or take a few days, with the option of paying for expidited service) and the cost of the document is lower in-country than compared to here in the UK (I just shelled out CAD 260$ last summer for mine in London).


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd recommend getting your passport issued in Canada... it's faster (about a week's turn around time, give or take a few days, with the option of paying for expidited service) and the cost of the document is lower in-country than compared to here in the UK (I just shelled out CAD 260$ last summer for mine in London).


Yes the price difference is quite a bit if I get it here. I just didn't want to move out there and find I need to be in the UK to get the passport or some strange rule they put out there. It I have all my ID, a really old Canadian passport (I still look all angelic in the photo), my birth certificate. I know I need ID to get my SIN but as my brother was telling me, he got his passport issued in about 10 days at a fraction of the cost I would pay here. I just didn't want to be doing anything illegal with relocating either as I wasn't sure of the rules. I realise I have dual nationality but it's been about 30 years since I was living there, and I want to make things as easy as possible ( if that's at all possible)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Passports - Service Canada


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Passports - Service Canada


Thank you very much


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

*healthcare*



MrsJCobb said:


> Thank you. I would assume I would not get health benefits until I prove I am a citizen. And the application doesn't look to take long. I also would have family to help to start me off so I am not needing to be rushing to get a apartment etc


Just to quickly update about healthcare, you need to establish residency in most provinces rather than just hold citizenship, usually 3 months. Even then it is usually very basic, in Alberta you don't automatically have ambulance coverage.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

conflict73 said:


> Just to quickly update about healthcare, you need to establish residency in most provinces rather than just hold citizenship, usually 3 months. Even then it is usually very basic, in Alberta you don't automatically have ambulance coverage.


Ok so I would need to ensure I had some form of personal medical insurance to cover myself to begin with? Can I do that? I realise it's a cost to me but I tend *touchwood* to be quite healthy but I realise I can't foreseen accident or something, which would be the main thing I would need to be covering. 
I don't want to get myself in a pickle or anything and I'm certainly not going to be rushing out to do anything without making sure I have things fixed properly. All you lovely people on here are always so helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

In a nutshell yes get some extra insurance but checkout the health plan for your province destination. Good luck.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

conflict73 said:


> In a nutshell yes get some extra insurance but checkout the health plan for your province destination. Good luck.


Brilliant. Thank you so much for all the help.


----------

